# LYS in Vienna and Salzburg



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My mom is going to be there for 21 days and is looking for shops that sell yarn for me and roving for her. Can anyone direct her to some shops to go to? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.knitmap.com/


Thanks for that link. I've bookmarked it for referencing.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Jessica-Jean. There are none in Salzburg? Wow would not have thought that.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks Jessica-Jean. There are none in Salzburg? Wow would not have thought that.


Who knows? There very well may be some, but if no one has entered them into the KnitMap ... yet ... So, if _you_ find one there, be sure to add it!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My mom is going to be there for 21 days and is looking for shops that sell yarn for me and roving for her. Can anyone direct her to some shops to go to? Thanks in advance!!


Just Emailed Family in Salzburg and they report that there are
at least 1/2 doz. Yarn Shops in Salzburg.
They usually are listed as: "Handarbeitsgeschaeft".


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ingried said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > My mom is going to be there for 21 days and is looking for shops that sell yarn for me and roving for her. Can anyone direct her to some shops to go to? Thanks in advance!!
> ...


Further research since Ich du sprechen sie Deusch:
In Austria (http://www.lanamania.com/possumwoolshops.html)

Laufmasche, Argentinierstraße 28, 1040 Wien, +43 1 9542223, www.laufmasche.at

Wolle und mehr, Brünnerstr. 219-221, Top 60, 1210 Wien, +43 1 2920549, www.wolleundmehr.at

Wolle und Staune, Auweg 2A, 6114 Kolsass, +43 664 2629093, www.wolleundstaune.at

Zum Schwarzen Schaf, Roseggerstraße 13, 6890 Lustenau, +43 5577 62967, www.stricken-macht-gluecklich.at

Kanapee- Wolle und Garne aus aller Welt, Hofgasse 3, 6973 Höchst, +43 699 13697378, www.kanapee-welt.com


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Thank you sooo much! Will make it easier for her to have this printed out and to take with her. She has been to both places before. She took me to Europe for my 40th birthday and we saw 18 cities in 14 days or something like that. It was fun, but the places blurred together for me. She has been numerous times all over though Salzburg and Vienna are her favorites and that is why she is spending all her time in those two places.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't forget to have her take notes on the yarn shops and then add them to the KnitMap when she has time. It's only as good as knitters make it!

In case you're wondering, no, I am in no way affiliated with it or its owners/designers. I just like it. :-D


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> kaixixang said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I am sure that Salzburg has yarn shops on that great shopping street in the center of town. I love Salzburg, beautiful place and would love to go back. Vienna will have a lot too but since it is a much larger city, things will be spread out more.


----------

